

Ask HN: Cloud Content Scheduling Software - BorisMelnik

I am in dire need of some sort of scheduling software to keep track of what clients we need to post what piece of content for.<p>For instance Jacks Tshirt Co. needs 1 blog post 2x per week. Janes Jeans needs minimum of 1 blog post every day. Hope I explained that correctly.<p>We are a web dev. agency but do some blogging management. Right now we are using a paper calendar but it just isn&#x27;t working obviously because we need to see the calendar from multiple locations.<p>The other problem is I don&#x27;t know exactly what I need. I also figured there were a ton of Show HN products that came close to this. Willing to pay for software.<p>Please help!
======
ckluis
The product you are looking for is “editorial calendar” or “content calendar.”

If you aren’t truly a marketing agency, then it may be better to augment your
existing project management solution (like basecamp) to track this with
calendars/projects for each customer with recurring tasks. This will provide
great visibility and alerting.

~~~
BorisMelnik
Thank you for this, knowing what to search for will definitely help. Editorial
calendar has opened up a ton of more options so I appreciate that nudge in the
right direction.

------
EdwardMSmith
Our product Camayak ([http://www.camayak.com](http://www.camayak.com)) is a
content production management system. We have a number of Content Production
agencies as customers.

Camayak provides assignment creation with submission and publishing deadlines,
and tracks the assignment through your custom editorial workflow.

We provide an editorial calendar which shows assignments by their deadlines,
current status, etc.

There are pitches, comments, activity feeds, various notification streams,
multiple content desks per account, customizable workflows, and a ton of other
features.

Camayak can publish directly to WordPress, and any other delivery CMS or
service through our content API. We support multiple delivery platforms per
account and a single assignment can publish to multiple platforms at the same
time.

Feel free to shoot me an email at ed@camayak.com if you have any questions!

~~~
BorisMelnik
thank you for this, this looks like an excellent option. It might be a tad too
much for what we need, we are looking for something really simple. Either a
list or a calendar, something like that.

------
davismwfl
Not saying it is the ideal solution, but even as an interim solution until you
find the right software, you could use a shared Google Calendar and setup pre
scheduled reminders for you and your team. That way 2 days ahead each month
for each client (or whatever) you get your reminder.

Outside of that, you could try Basecamp to manage your projects and use the
To-Do list as a reminder system to send your team the reminder to do the blog
post etc, and then they can mark the task complete in Basecamp once it is
done.

Just some ideas as I am not sure of any specific software built for your need.

~~~
BorisMelnik
This is actually and probably the best idea, Google Calendar which I totally
forgot about. As long as we are able to share that, it might work for sure.
The reminder thing might be hard because we have so many clients so it might
get unruly.

------
aespinoza
We @ iKnode support scheduling. Not sure if it fits your needs completely, but
write me at aespinoza@iknode.com and I'll help you through it.

[http://iknode.com](http://iknode.com)

~~~
BorisMelnik
Thank you - ultimately this might be a great solution. This would involve us
developing something from the ground up, no?

~~~
aespinoza
Not really from the ground up, but you would have to build the logic you need
to execute by the scheduler.

Integration wise we have built code to integrate with WordPress, Twitter and
Facebook. I can send you the code so you can use it in iKnode.

We created a tool that we use to push news to social media outlets so we have
done this before.

